# Does panerai hold their value ?



## gargir78

I would really like to buy one as my watch purchase and I will really like your guys or gals advice


----------



## luxlex

Yes especially the special or limited edition ones which even gain more value as years go by.


----------



## Watchbreath

Last I heard they were #2 behind Patek Philippe.


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4

Do we think that will continue though or is Panerai more of a "fad" and may become less popular in the future?


----------



## Watchbreath

Fads in the watch world can last for decades, Rolex is a good example.


Dakota2cSRT4 said:


> Do we think that will continue though or is Panerai more of a "fad" and may become less popular in the future?


----------



## timefleas

The forecast, based on all current available information, is plenty of sunshine, today, tomorrow and well into the foreseeable future.


----------



## JayVeeez

I couldn't agree more with timefleas.

Panerai has created a rumble as an elite cool brand with a truly unique, quality product that is easily identified as the new cool thing among owners and affocionados. That's hard to do with marketing. They did it with a product different from Rolex, or Patek with similar panache as the "Black Horse" in the watch race over time. Not a whole lot of complications, uber cool history, A-List clientele, superb manufacturing, fine in-house movements and it's bigger! At the highest end there collections are magnificent.

I'm connecting the dots for you with my experience here. I've always wanted something different from the rest of the crowd. 10-15 years ago when I could only afford a Tag, I looked at the Rolex as a natural upgrade for a classic, fine adult watch. Personally, I believe Panerai has that same level of class as a Rolex with a more avant garde identity.

I love that. And ten years ago surfing the Internet I found that the folks that couldn't deal with being just another Rolex owner often owned a Panerai. I looked at the grainy pic (back then), and said "I'd rather own that, it's cool, classy and rugged and on a strap!" The price back then was discouraging for entry, as it is now. But it stayed in my mind for that long that I finally own two - and am happy. No matter what, the 16 other fairly expensive watches I have are sacrificial lambs for my own amusement only. Some of my other watches will be going soon, but the Panerai's will stay. In conjuntion with good controlled distribution, that is what makes them the dark horse people will always pay for. The rugged look and true military history do not hurt either!


----------



## Xspect

every time I see a thread like this. I think about the brooklyn bridge issue.


Let me also say I own
-000 ( gotta have a base logo)
-026 ( gotta love a black watch)
-292 ( gotta love the radiomir)


----------



## JayVeeez

Xspect said:


> every time I see a thread like this. I think about the brooklyn bridge issue.
> 
> Let me also say I own
> -000 ( gotta have a base logo)
> -026 ( gotta love a black
> -292 ( gotta love the radiomir)


Good point. A glaring embarassment no matter how you look at it.


----------



## panerailover

I am new to the world of watches and most in this forum know much more than I do but I feel Panerai and their understated clean lines will never go out of style. I am sure Breitling is a great watch but many of their watches hurt my eyes with all of the different things going on. Please this is not a slam just a personal preference.


----------



## Synequano

The main charm of panerai watches are its simplicity and boldness,look at 372 for example,its the very essence of panerai


----------



## EL_Chingon

I'm not sure if Panerai hold there value 100 percent. If you are thinking on getting a PAM and several years later planning to sell it and get your money back, then no. They do hold up well compare to other brands, such as, Anonimo. You can buy an Anonimo for 4500 dollars US and the resale is like 40 percent if that. For certain PAM's, you can find them between 75 to 85 percent resale value, just depending on which model. Go to ebay and you will see.


----------



## wixonjewelers

It'll hold it's value better than a new car!  But in all seriousness, I agree with a lot of the posters above. You'll continue to see Panerai timepieces that are valued extremely well, in comparison to other timepieces.


----------



## Travelller

I'm also new to OP but I'm a quick learner and I have a good teacher who pointed out the difference between a PAM that _could_ appreciate and one that won't, period. Despite this, I really do have to nod my head to OP's marketing machine and shake my head at the fact that many are willing to pay obscene sums for a 6497/2 decorated in Cotes de Genève (assuming exhibition back, otherwise non-decorated), non-COSCed (due to the lack of a seconds-hand), etc.

$18K for a 217... what on Earth?!? At least for around that price you can go with a 127 and at least you'll get your 6497 with Panerai-stamping and a "1950" on the dial... 

This is why I'm aiming for a 422/P.3001 (a 372 with small-secs) as my first PAM; fully in-house movement and the preservation of the vintage PAM look. As backup, the 233 (P.2002/1), also fully in-house, the very first, making it a bit more special than say a P.900x PAM.


----------



## westlake

Buy a Panerai for its looks, history, limited production, simplicity - or any number of reasons. But dont buy it thinking that value appreciation will make it "better" than other watches in the same price catagory.


----------



## enzo panuccio

Travelller said:


> I'm also new to OP but I'm a quick learner and I have a good teacher who pointed out the difference between a PAM that _could_ appreciate and one that won't, period.... ....$18K for a 217... what on Earth?!? At least for around that price you can go with a 127 and at least you'll get your 6497 with Panerai-stamping and a "1950" on the dial... ;.....


This is very subjective though Traveller. Whilst the 127 has more movement decoration, the 217 is a Destro. 
Most consider these 2 models "brothers" and of equal historical reference and of pretty much equal value, only separated by the buyers personal preference and market availability at a given time.

As for the 217 not having 1950 on the dial as per the 127...
Well it does have marina militare instead of, which has a historical significance.
The 422 on the other hand is greatly flawed by the sub seconds taking out the arabic 9. Now that is a real deviation which no amount of plexi is going to make up, and far greater than any which you have found in the 217. While the 422 being a limited edition of 2000 units will always hold a decent return, my humble limited knowledge still makes me think it will never keep pace with a 217 in investment terms.

roger


----------



## stilo

I think they hold more sentimental value than anything else. I love my humble bottom of the barrel Zero. It's the simplest watch in my collection but easily my go-to watch for just about any occasion. Need a dress watch? Slap on the black OEM calf strap. Need a sport watch? Slap on the OEM rubber. Need a "look at me" watch? Slap on the LV strap. It truly matches everything! 

Monetary value is a different thing all together. For a company who does little to no advertising I'd say they're doing pretty well. They have a ton of celebrity followers who voluntarily wear their watches in films (see Sly Stallone, Jason Statham and Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson to name a few) and this contributes to the rise in popularity and price IMO. Also, look at the price of the Zero when it appeared on the scene in 2006 I believe and what it's worth now and for the most part, the prices of a used Zero only differ by a grand at the most. I'd say they hold their value alright!


----------



## ronniemoe

Absolutely Panerais maintain there value. Alot of models have actually increased in value. Just take good care of her and shell retain value much better than other brands and if it's a limited piece there's a good chance the value will increase.


----------



## Travelller

//Off-topic



enzo panuccio said:


> ...Most consider these 2 models "brothers" and of equal historical reference and of pretty much equal value... The 422 on the other hand is greatly flawed by the sub seconds taking out the arabic 9...


Ha! That could have been a direct quote from my PAM "mentor"! He has the 372 and 127, he's looking for a 217 and doesn't like the 422 as much - because it's missing the nine... not to mention the 203 is his grail of grails (perfect dial "balance", Angelus mvmt)
*Touché!*

Off-topic//


----------



## JayVeeez

Lol, I love this thread for three reasons.

1. If you buy a base Rad or Luminor, you don't lose your shirt if you sell it and you can dress it up with a fancy croc strap for even the finest occasion. It will depreciate a little versus retail.

2. If you go go BIGGER, to an in house 900X movement, you surely don't lose there either compared to most brands by a wide margin to the good. You will lose a hair versus retail.

3. If you get a rare vintage, or very rare limited edition, in fact your watch will most likely appreciate over time if you get the right model and do your homework.

That is what is so great about this thread. The answer is yes.


----------



## Synequano

Travelller said:


> //Off-topic
> 
> Ha! That could have been a direct quote from my PAM "mentor"! He has the 372 and 127, he's looking for a 217 and doesn't like the 422 as much - because it's missing the nine... not to mention the 203 is his grail of grails (perfect dial "balance", Angelus mvmt)
> *Touché!*
> 
> Off-topic//


If i remember correctly,pam 203 looks almost like 372 except for the 8 giorni logo

As for 372 vs 422,from the photo,I saw these 2 watches have different OEM strap as well,372 with the vintage strap with open sides (like the 341) and 422 with finished OEM straps.. Can anyone actually verify this since i've never seen 422 in person


----------



## enzo panuccio

Synequano said:


> If i remember correctly,pam 203 looks almost like 372 except for the 8 giorni logo


:-d the 203 looks more like about twenty other Pams before it looks anything like a 372!



Synequano said:


> ...and 422 with finished OEM straps.. Can anyone actually verify this since i've never seen 422 in person


as far as I have seen, the 422 is listed with the OEM assolutamente.

roger


----------



## Synequano

Oops,sorry,never had a chance to put 203 with 372..once i was offered a 203 back in 2008,held it for few hours but I decided not to take it (it was and still is beyond my budget)
This March,before i got a 372,there's someone wearing 203 in my office..next time if he comes again i will check..maybe 203 looks more like 127 minus the 1950 on the dial


----------



## Norster74

Hi Westlake. 

I would love to see a group shot of your Panerais. What an epic collection!


----------



## enzo panuccio

Travelller said:


> //Off-topic
> 
> Ha! That could have been a direct quote from my PAM "mentor"! He has the 372 and 127, he's looking for a 217 and doesn't like the 422 as much - because it's missing the nine... not to mention the 203 is his grail of grails (perfect dial "balance", Angelus mvmt)
> *Touché!*
> 
> Off-topic//


Nice Traveller. 
With your mentors taste in Pams, sounds like he's putting away money in the bank with those watches, plus interest!

roger


----------



## westlake

Group Panerai shot will take awhile to stage and I am away from Austin for the summer, but something on the to-do list for the fall.


----------

